# رسالة لك من يسوع



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*




يسوعى ... بيكلمنى 
ابنى الحبيب 
أريد أن اعبر لك عما احمله أليك من حب واهتمام مستمر .
بالأمس رايتك مع أصدقائك تسير في الطريق وكنتم تضحكون . 
أردت أن أكون في صحبتكم ،
أسير معكم وأتحدث معكم ، لكنكم تجاهلتموني تمام .
سرت بجواركم ، لكنكم لم تجيبون على بالتحية .
أمرت الشمس أن تغرب ويحل المساء ، 
نفخت بجوارك نسمة رقيقة ، وتوقعت أن تنطق بكلمة شكر ،
ولكنك لم تبال ، بل ألقيت بنفسك على السرير لتنام .
ومع هذا فاني لازلت أحبك . 
أمرت القمر أن يرسل ضوءه الجميل على وجهك ،
لكنك لك تفكر في . ومع هذا أرسلت ملاكا ليحرسك .
اليوم بعثت بأشعة الشمس البهية
في الصباح لكي تستيقظ ، فتشكرني على اليوم الجديد الذي وهبتك إياه .
قمت وبسرعة هيأت نفسك لكي تخرج
ولم تنطق شفتاك بكلمة واحدة لي . 
جعلت السحاب يملا السماء ،
والمطر يهطل عليك لتذكر دموعي من اجل جحودك ، 
وأنت لم تبالي بشيء 
بعثت أليك بالأصدقاء ، 
وانطلقوا معك إلى حديقة جميلة لترى ما خلقته لراحتك .
هب الريح ليهمس في أذانيك يخبرك بحبي ،
وأنت مشغول تماما عنى .
أمرت الرعد أن يتحرك لكي يحذرك ، 
والبرق لكي تطلب بهاء مجدي ونورى ،
وأنت مصمم على الجفاء .
بعثت أليك بالطيور تسبحنى ، 
والطبيعة تترنم لي ،
وأنت صامت لا تود أن تنطق بكلمة شكر . 
****** ابني الحبيب . ******
حبي أكثر اتساعا من المحيطات ، وأكثر عمقا من نفسك . 
أبى من السماء ارسلنى إليك لكي أحملك إلى الاحضانه . 
ادعني فاني انتظر كلمة واحدة أو حركة في قلبك .
أنى احبك احبك احبك












*​


----------



## محب مايكل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أحبك يا ربي يسوع


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> ******* ابني الحبيب . ******
> حبي أكثر اتساعا من المحيطات ، وأكثر عمقا من نفسك .
> أبى من السماء ارسلنى إليك لكي أحملك إلى الاحضانه .
> ادعني فاني انتظر كلمة واحدة أو حركة في قلبك .
> أنى احبك احبك احبك​*



*و انا بحبك يا يسوع 

مررررررررررررسي مايكل عنجد رووووووووعة 
تسلم ايديك ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*طب ورينا شويه من حبك يا يسوع ولا سبتنا خلاص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم اخواتي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الرساله وصلت يا غالى
تسلم أيدك 
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا معاكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع معزي جدااااا 
ميرسي يا مايكل 
مشكووووور
الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب على هذه الرسالة التي أدخلت الطمأنينة الى نفوسنا.وبالاخص في هذه الايام
واننا نعيش حية الغربة مليئة بالتجارب والصعوبات والمحن والاضطرابات النفسية.
ندعوا الرب يسوع ان ينصرك في جميع ايام حياتك .*​


----------



## nasa (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ادعني فاني انتظر كلمة واحدة أو حركة في قلبك .
أنى احبك احبك احبك


قلبى بل وحياتى كلها ملك ليك يايسوع
ارجوك ياالهى املك حياتى ولا تتركنى لوحدى 

ميرسى على الرساله الجميله اوووووووى


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

من له ثقة كبيرة برب المجد يثبت الي الابد 

شكرا مايكل  على هذه الرسالة 

​


----------



## السـامرية (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربى يسوع
انى احبك احبك احبك 
شكرا مايكل على الرسالة الرااااااااااااااااااائعة
وطول ما انا مؤمنة بربى يسوع وواثقة فية اكيد هايعملى اللى انا عايزاة
بس مهما كان اللى نفسى فية اكيد اللى هو هايعملهولى احسن مليون مرة مرة اللى انا اتمنيتة
*​


----------



## SON OF JESUSE (29 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل شكراااااااااااااا لك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يباركم​*


----------

